# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας >  VIEWSONIC PJ406D

## paylos_2009

Γεια σας εχω εναν projectora viewsonic pj406d και μολις τον αναβω ξεκιναει η λαμπα και σε 3 δευτερολεπτα ξανα κλεινει ενω τα λαμπακια στα κουμπια και ο ανεμιστηρας δουλευουν. αλλαξα τους πυκνωτες στο τροφοδοτικο αλλα τιποτα μηπως ξερει κανενας να με βοηθησει?

----------


## vagionline

καλημερα,ειναι με λαμπα ή με LED ?

----------


## mariosm

Αλλαγη λαμπας σιγουρα. Τωρα το ποιος σου ειπε οτι πρεπει να αλλαξεις πυκνωτες στο τροφοδοτικο ειμαι περιεργος να το μαθω.

----------


## p_stama

Αλλα συχνα οσο κοστιζει η λαμπα λιγο παραπανω κοστιζει ο projector  :Sad:  οποτε απο εκει και περα δες εαν σε συμφερει η αγορα της λαμπας.

----------


## mariosm

> Αλλα συχνα οσο κοστιζει η λαμπα λιγο παραπανω κοστιζει ο projector


180 ευρω εχει η λαμπα για αυτο τον projector. Αρκετα φθηνα αν σκευτεις ποσο θελεις να αλλαξεις λαμπα σε SONY  :Sad:

----------


## Master Sat

Για λαμπα δες και εδω
http://lentzco.gr/index.php/

----------


## paylos_2009

εγω τους αλλαξα μηπως και ηταν αυτο!!!   σιγουρα παιδια ειναι λαμπα? και γιατι αναβει και σβηνει μετα?

----------


## mariosm

Παυλο γιατι δεν βλεπεις και τις ωρες λειτουργιας της λαμπας για να σιγουρευτεις απολυτα;




> και γιατι αναβει και σβηνει μετα


Η λαμπα δεν εχει νημα για να κοπει και να σβησει οριστικα. Λειτουργει με τοξο.

----------


## paylos_2009

apo poy na do tis ores leitoyrgias?? afoy den deixnei eikona?

----------


## eem1kv

Παιδιά εγώ άλλαξα λάμπα τον ανάβω ξεκινάει η λάμπα και σε 3 δευτερόλεπτα ξανά κλείνει ενώ τα λαμπάκια στα κουμπιά και ο ανεμιστήρας δουλεύουν. Δεν έχω τσεκάρει κάτι άλλο. τι να κάνω?

----------


## ioannis21

Έχει πέσει στα χέρια μου ο ίδιος προβολέας και κάνει τα ίδια,, μόλις πάει να ανάψει η λάμπα (ανάβει δηλαδή) σε ένα δύο δευτερόλεπτα κλείνει. Από ότι έχω ψάξει έχω μάθει ότι υπάρχει ένας δίσκος χρώματος όπου περνάει το φως της λάμπας πριν πάει στον αισθητήρα. Αν τον ανοίξει κανείς (το καπάκι του προβολέα) θα τον δει. Εάν αυτός δεν δουλεύει τότε για λόγους ασφαλείας σταματάει να δουλεύει και η λάμπα. Σε μένα όντως ο δίσκος αυτός με τα τρια χρώματα δεν γυρίζει και πρέπει να τον τσεκάρω αν είναι αυτός το πρόβλημα ή η τροφοδοσία του. Επίσης στην ίδια πλακετίτσα που συνοδεύει αυτό το διακάκι υπάρχουν και δύο αισθητήρες που επιβεβαιώνουν την κίνηση. Μπορεί αυτοί να θέλουν καθάρισμα γιατί λογω σκόνης να μην λειτουργούν σωστά.

Εδώ ένα σχετικό βίντεο για να πάρουμε μια ιδέα για το τι είναι αυτός ο δίσκος, σε άλλη μαρκα προβολέα βέβαια, γιατί στον συγκεκριμένο δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbhFVKExGVQ  αλλά είναι σχεδόν ίδιος ο δίσκος

----------

